# Which famous people still own a TT?



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Damon Hill has one as does f1 pit lane reporter Louise Goodman and Le man winner Guy Smith, but I've sold mine.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

David Sneddon :-X


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Glad I've sold mine then.......


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> David Sneddon Â :-X


He doesn't OWN his, just has it for a year (along with the funky flat) IIRC


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

David Bedingfield 8)


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

"Ant" (or "Dec"), can't remember


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> David Bedingfield Â 8)


Is that Daniel's younger or older brother?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> "Ant" (or "Dec"), can't remember Â


isn't he still banned ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Is that Daniel's younger or older brother?


Oh bum I ment Daniel Bedingfield . I have David Beckham on my brain hence the typo :-[


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I have David Beckham on my brain :-[


scary!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now Daniel Bedingfield phwaaaa ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

He's mad in the heed!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He's lovely ;D. Sorry another one added to the list after Beckham : ;D.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Jonny Vaughn used to have one! :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hugh Grant drives one in the film about a boy.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

You're all forgetting Mubs from holby city 
Although now he is serious he obviously doesn't have it anymore............it was only a 180 anyway :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ruben who plays for Real Madrid has chosen a V6 3.2. The whole squad had a choice of an Audi car - he was the ONLY one who chose a TT - not even Beckham 

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I still own mine ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ruben who plays for Real Madrid has chosen a V6 3.2. Â The whole squad had a choice of an Audi car - he was the ONLY one who chose a TT - not even Beckham Â
> 
> Moley


its to small for posh`s ego


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> its to small for posh`s ego Â


... and the hat just wouldn't fit Â ;D - except perhaps in the TTR Â 8)

Moley

P.S. Just also thought that hat my improve radio reception as well


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

See: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1070136947


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Ruben who plays for Real Madrid has chosen a V6 3.2. Â The whole squad had a choice of an Audi car - he was the ONLY one who chose a TT - not even Beckham Â
> 
> Moley


probably because the sensible ones all went for an RS6!


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I did a database search on this during a dull moment -- and there are precious few.

Sneddon kept his TT after the year was up but has to pay for it.

DJ Chris Moyles crashed his in August.

Sara Cox allegedly got hers as a freebie, according to the Mirror in June.

Michael Owen bought his girlfriend Louise one, The Sun claimed in May.

Ashley Cole put his up for auction in April.

Ant was the banned one, last November.

And that's all I could be bothered with. 

Mark


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I still own a TTRQ! 8) 8)


----------

